# UK teachers in USA



## rebeccap42 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm hoping someone can help me. 

Myself (and partner) are both well qualified teachers here in the UK, but are looking to relocate to the US. 

We have done quite a bit of research, but as you can imagine we still have a lot of questions left unanswered. 

*Are there any teachers here in the forum who have successfully moved from UK to US? How successful have you been in getting green cards?*

Many thanks
Rebecca.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebeccap42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me.
> 
> ...


You don't say what you teach. Physics or maths and I'd put a fiver on you if you seemed dedicated enough. Home Ec or English and I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## rebeccap42 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yes sorry. We both teach mathematics. 

We are fairly sure we will get a visa, but our problem is how long we will be able to stay. We would like to settle, have a family etc so we don't want to uproot in 8 or so years if we cannot get a green card. 

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rebeccap42 said:


> Oh yes sorry. We both teach mathematics.
> 
> We are fairly sure we will get a visa, but our problem is how long we will be able to stay. We would like to settle, have a family etc so we don't want to uproot in 8 or so years if we cannot get a green card.
> 
> Thanks.


Public school systems do not sponsor GCs. In the past some brought teachers in through agencies specializing in teachers. What I have seen were sweatshop contracts. Private schools will be your only option. Have you looked into the requirements to get accredited in the US?


----------

